# Cichlids



## FreshWaterHeaven (Aug 17, 2015)

I have been wanting to breed some cichlids. I have bred Angels and guppies, never cichlids. Any body have any ideas for fish that breed often, are are good to sell for a decent price. All suggestions are accepted thanks!


----------



## clumsycarp (Jul 28, 2015)

well......angels are cichlids..the more offspring a species produces , the less monetary value they have..many of the dwarf cichlid species are usually in demand and will bring a reasonable price..
be sure to thoroughly research the species you would like to breed and set up specifically for them..don't be trying to mix South American species with Rift Lake species...


----------



## FreshWaterHeaven (Aug 17, 2015)

clumsycarp said:


> well......angels are cichlids..the more offspring a species produces , the less monetary value they have..many of the dwarf cichlid species are usually in demand and will bring a reasonable price..
> be sure to thoroughly research the species you would like to breed and set up specifically for them..don't be trying to mix South American species with Rift Lake species...


Oh I didn't realize that. Thank you


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

Discus are not easy to breed but they can be sold for a lot.


----------



## LizStreithorst (Jul 16, 2015)

big b said:


> Discus are not easy to breed but they can be sold for a lot.


Discus do sell for a lot but it takes so much money to raise good ones that they're not what I would call profitable. Go with Angels. They don't bring a lot unless you have something sought after, but there is a good market for the ones that are not special.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

Didn't think of that liz, thanks.


----------

